# New - Unigine Heaven Benchmark Compilation 2.5v



## 20mmrain (Mar 7, 2011)

*New - Unigine Heaven Benchmark Compilation 2.5v*

*Reason It has brought to my attention that TPU's other Unigine Heaven Benchmark Copulation is still using version 2.0. Which is Fine. But Heaven Benchmark Has been updated twice in the mean time. It has been getting confusing for members using Heaven benchmark. People in that thread have been using everything from version 2.0 through version 2.5. So Instead so we are not comparing scores from 3 different versions of the benchmark. I will start this Compilation for Version 2.5 *only* *

*Rules: Must Be Using Unigine Heaven Benchmark 2.5v
Must show a screen Shot of your score
Screen shot must be displayed with GPU-Z/ Unigine Heaven Score File and CPU-Z Shot.
The Settings we will be using will be the same from the other thread....
Res- 1280x1024
AA- x4
AF- x8
Shaders- High
Any DX version You  Like (just specify)
Tessellation - Normal
Everything else at defaults (While I left the settings the same for right now I will let you guys choose if you want me to sperate scores by resolutions... But we need enough people agreeing on it to count I won't do it if one person only complains about it.)
Must be entered with the following format.... *

*20mmrain - Heaven Score - AVG FPS - GPU and Clocks - CPU and Clocks - DX version*​
*"Example"*




*20mmrain - 2096 - 83.2 - 6950 1gb Xfire 800/1250 - i7 860 3.8ghz - DX11 *

*So that I can easily Cut and paste. I will check the scores every night when I get home since I work second Shift. So please if you do not see you scores posted right away.... Don't fret! I will update them soon!*​


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 7, 2011)

*So with that said let the fun begin!!!*​
*New Chart Is Posted will edit once a day or as needed.....*









Had to split them but they are updated...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 7, 2011)

rickss69-*2089*-*82.9*-*Sapphire 5970 @ 975/1200-*Intel 2600K @ 4.5GHz*-DX 11


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 7, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> rickss69-*2089*-*82.9*-*Sapphire 5970 @ 975/1200-*Intel 2600K @ 4.5GHz*-DX 11



Yeah thanks bud  I kind of made that confusing you don't need the * Symbol I just put that there to stress in quotations what you need. I will fix that.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 7, 2011)

Made me work for it hehe...hard to cool this card in the gamer. 

rickss69-2117-84.1-Sapphire 5970 @ 990/1200-Intel 2600K @ 4.5GHz-DX 11


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice!!!! I'm gonna have to go for it now!!! But in the mean time Here is some to fill the other DX versions...



*20mmrain - 3201 - 127.1 - XFX6950 1gb Xfire 800/1250 - i7 860 3.8Ghz - DX9
*




*20mmrain - 2824 - 112.1 - XFX6950 1gb Xfire 800/1250 - i7 860 3.8Ghz - DX10*


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 7, 2011)

Not sure what use it is but the benchmark is freakin beautiful!


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 7, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Not sure what use it is but the benchmark is freakin beautiful!



Yeah Agreed.... It doesn't prove anything but I love running it! I actually wish there was a game based on it! It would be one hell of a beautiful game!!!

New Score....Had to push it a little more but it is as high as I cn go with out breaking CCC Core Mhz To go any higher on the core I will have to resort to MSI AB Most likely also adjust my GPU memory and CPU overclocks as well. Well I am all done until tonight after work.... Keep posting them guys I will update when I get home tonight Good luck and have fun!!!

20mmrain - 2164 - 85.9 - XFX6950 1gb Xfire 800/1250 - i7 860 3.8Ghz - DX11


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 7, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> Yeah Agreed.... It doesn't prove anything but I love running it! I actually wish there was a game based on it! It would be one hell of a beautiful game!!!
> 
> New Score....
> 
> ...



Good one! I can't go much further with the card in the case...it gets to dang hot.  At some point I will run this with CF 5970's on the torture rack where I can deal with the temps better.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 7, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Good one! I can't go much further with the card in the case...it gets to dang hot.  At some point I will run this with CF 5970's on the torture rack where I can deal with the temps better.



Nice do that I would love to see that score!!!.... I bet it will be freaking awesome! I will post more later and go past the CCC limits. Also can't wait til these babies are water cooled. I am almost finished with that. But....if I go ttoo much farther with their current stock coolers.... these things get fairly hot too!!

But I don't think with even water cooling I will be able to beat two 5970's.... Possibly after I get my 3rd 6950 with my taxes  But I will always give it a shot!!!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 7, 2011)

After flashing the 5970's they are really too dang hot to run on air tbh. I may consider a water block for one of them to take advantage of their capabilities, tho I didnt really want to deal with it for the gamer. Btw, I use CCC for the clocks and Afterburner to bump volts.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 7, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> After flashing the 5970's they are really too dang hot to run on air tbh. I may consider a water block for one of them to take advantage of their capabilities, tho I didnt really want to deal with it for the gamer.



Wut temps you talking about out of curiosity??? You are talking Quad fire too right??? I can tell yah I don't like seeing temps above 82c for long periods of time. My 6950 1gb cards right now do all right the bottom card is about 77c with can at 50% But the top is really hot around 90c during Furmark! Of course that is during furmark.

Gaming it's more like....67c Bottom 77c to 80c top


----------



## HammerON (Mar 7, 2011)

HammerON - 3253 - 129.1 - EVGA GTX 580 SLI 927/1002 - i7 970 4.0GHz - DX11





Will do a single 580 run...

Having difficulty overclocking the memory for some reason. I am usually able to oc the memory easily on 3DMark Vantage and 11. Still playing with it though


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 7, 2011)

I just ran it stock clocks with 1.200 volts max...you can imagine what the temps are like with the card clocked with 1.300 volts. ^ We have both been blown out of the water!


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 7, 2011)

HammerON said:


> HammerON - 3253 - 1239.1 - EVGA GTX 580 SLI 927/1002 - i7 970 4.0GHz - DX11
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110307/Capture023978.jpg
> 
> 
> Having difficulty overclocking the memory for some reason. I am usually able to oc the memory easily on 3DMark Vantage and 11. Still playing with it though



Nice score that is sure humbling! Those GTX 580 cards are a beast in Tessellation!! Really nice welcome to the first and top spot in the Nvidia side!!!




> I just ran it stock clocks with 1.200 volts max...you can imagine what it is with the card clocked with 1.300 volts. ^ We have both been blown out of the water!


Yeah we have been!!!  Although I bet I can break 100FPS with more CPu OC and more GPU CO I know my cards and CPU can go higher.... But I still can't beat him LOL

Alright guys leaving now will update when I get home tonight.... around 1am Central time I will check out the new scores then.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 7, 2011)

Leaving for work myself soon. Just got a 5850 I'm itching to try...good time to yank the 5970 and do some serious benching!


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 7, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Leaving for work myself soon. Just got a 5850 I'm itching to try...good time to yank the 5970 and do some serious benching!



You really should I 'd like to see it!!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 7, 2011)

AthlonX2 - 476 - 18.9 -XFX 9600GSO 720/1000- AMD 1090T 3.8Ghz - DX9


----------



## HammerON (Mar 7, 2011)

Here is a run with a single 580:





Now at 4.6GHz:




HammerON - 1814 - 72 - EVGA GTX 580 950/1070 - i7 970 4.63GHz - DX11
Not much of a change with the CPU overclock???

Now I tried running SLI at the 4.63GHz however I ran into problems. It appears that SLI is not working correctly and even though Afterburner and GPU-Z show my overclocks, the benchmark is not running at those speeds and even appears to be disabling one card:









I am going to re-run my 4.0GHz run with SLI (overclock) and see what GPU-Z sensor log shows


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 7, 2011)

heh... 1234

LAN_deRf_HA - 1234 - 49.0 - MSI GTX 470 GE @752/3600 - i7 2600 @4.5GHz - DX11


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's my effort:






erocker - 1847 - 73.3 - eVga GTX 580SC @ 950/4200 - PII 1100T @ 4.1ghz - DX11


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 8, 2011)

"Not much of a change with the CPU overclock???"

I pointed this out early in the old thread. High cpu clocks will acually hurt scores in this benchmark. Just the opposite is true for Tropics and Sanctuary. There is a "sweet spot" for any given cpu...I do not know why this is.


----------



## JATownes (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is mine...I didn't push it just ran it on my 24/7 settings.  I will have to push it when I get some spare time.

JATownes-2094-83.1-MSI TwinFrozr II 6870 Crossfire 980/1100-Phenom II 965 @ 3.9GHz-DX 11


----------



## Krony (Mar 8, 2011)

Krony - 1886 - 74.9 - eVGA GTX 580 SC @ 955/1050 - i7 950 @ 4.2GHz - DX11

Would also be nice to have 2 different sets of runs, as in this *Normal DX11* run and an *Extreme DX11* run with tesselation set to extreme with 8xAA and 16xAF on maybe 1920x1080 as this is a pretty popular gaming resolution.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 8, 2011)

*Lionheart - 85 - MSI Twin Frozr HD6950's 2GB Crossfired @ 840/1325 - i7 920 @ 4GHz - DX11*

This is my first uploaded benchmark ever, thought I would give it a shot


----------



## HammerON (Mar 8, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> "Not much of a change with the CPU overclock???"
> 
> I pointed this out early in the old thread. High cpu clocks will acually hurt scores in this benchmark. Just the opposite is true for Tropics and Sanctuary. There is a "sweet spot" for any given cpu...I do not know why this is.



Yeah - I do remember that now in the old thread, just forgot


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 8, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> *Lionheart - 85 - MSI Twin Frozr HD6950's 2GB Crossfired @ 840/1325 - i7 920 @ 4GHz - DX11*
> 
> This is my first uploaded benchmark ever, thought I would give it a shot
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110307/TPU Heaven Benchmark Results.jpg



Nice lion Heart almost there.... missed me by .9 FPS and just a few points short of my Top Score. I am sure I will be knocked off really soon on the ATI Side but still it's fun on top while it's lasting..... Will be running another one tonight.... so Keep an eye out.

BTW Thanks guy everything has been updated... so far.... Will check again tomorrow morning.
Give me a little bit.... but if I miss you by the next update please let me know if you don't see your name there. I will try and always get everyone... but I am human so sometimes I over look scores


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry For the double post but heres a new one.... I only pushed the GPU core clock a little up other then that pretty much the same.... But seeing this gives me the hope that I can reach my personal goal of 100 FPS or more.... Since this is only a 30mhz increase and nothing else changed to my system....

*20mmrain - 2218 - 88.1 - XFX HD6950 1GB Crossfire @ 870/1261 - i7 860 @ 3.8 GHz - DX11*






*It won't be long till a 5970 Quad fire setup or a couple of 6970's or 3 6950's come along and kick my ass *


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 8, 2011)

Mathragh - 275 - 10.9 - Mobility 5650 @ 750 /960 - i5 460M @ 2,53GHz(2,8GHz turbo) - DX11

Welcome to the world of affordable mobile gaming!
Sadly my memory wont go any higher, but i guess the overclock on this card is actually quite okay without changing the voltage.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 8, 2011)

Initial test of the 5850. I have not flashed the card yet...using AMDGPU Tool and Afterburner. Stoutest little stock card I have ever seen...can't wait to get this one cold!

rickss69-1111-44.1-Diamond 5850 @ 1030/1250-Intel 2600K @ 4.5GHz-DX 11


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 8, 2011)

*2Dividedbyzero | 3546 | 140.8 | HD5970+5850 @ 875/1250 | i7 980X @ 4.33GHz | DX11 1280x1024 4xAA 8xAF*


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 8, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> *2Dividedbyzero | 3546 | 140.8 | HD5970+5850 @ 875/1250 | i7 980X @ 4.33GHz | DX11 1280x1024 4xAA 8xAF*
> 
> http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/6688/52109884.jpg
> 
> View attachment 40994



And AMD Takes back the Lead with the High Score! Nice run bud.... Awesome Score Bro!!!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 8, 2011)

Someone had to do it..

LAN_deRf_HA - 777 - 30.9 - MSI GTX 470 GE @752/3600 - i7 2600 @4.5GHz - OpenGL


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 8, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Someone had to do it..
> 
> LAN_deRf_HA - 777 - 30.9 - MSI GTX 470 GE @752/3600 - i7 2600 @4.5GHz - OpenGL
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110308/Untitled-1.jpg



I did it on the ATI Side but I forgot to disable my Xfire before hand on it..... So that caused me to get some even worse Frame Rates so I never posted it. 

But I thank you for being the first one.... I commend you for your bravery Sir! Nice run bud!!


----------



## manufans0607 (Mar 8, 2011)

*manufans0607 - 1344 - 53.3 - Sparkle GTX570 @732/950 - Q9550 @3.6Ghz - DX11*


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 9, 2011)

Rounding it out, DX9&10.

LAN_deRf_HA - 1586 - 63.0 - MSI GTX 470 GE @752/3600 - i7 2600 @4.5GHz - DX10






LAN_deRf_HA - 1764 - 70.0 - MSI GTX 470 GE @752/3600 - i7 2600 @4.5GHz - DX9


----------



## Krony (Mar 9, 2011)

Made a table, u can post this image on the second page, if u have excel i can send u the file or i can just update it after u update and repost it.


----------



## trickson (Mar 9, 2011)

Trickson /1320 / 52.4 / HD5770 crossfire / 960/1375 / Q9650 @ 4.1GHz / DX11

Trickson / 1895 / 75.2 / HD57770 crossfire / 960/1375 / Q9650 @ 4.1GHz / DX10

Fixed and updated !!!


----------



## Krony (Mar 9, 2011)

trickson said:


> Trickson /1011 / 40.1 / HD5770 crossfire / 960/1375 / Q9650 @ 4.1GHz / DX11
> 
> Trickson / 1428 / 56.7 / HD57770 crossfire / 960/1375 / Q9650 @ 4.1GHz / DX10



I thought ur score was a bit low then i noticed the settings, u need to run it on 1280x1024 with 4xAA and 8x AF, should improve ur score no end.


----------



## erocker (Mar 9, 2011)

Krony said:


> I thought ur score was a bit low then i noticed the settings, u need to run it on 1280x1024 with 4xAA and 8x AF, should improve ur score no end.



Going from 0xAA and 4xAF to 4xAA and 8xAF may actually lower the score. There's only a 196 pixel difference.


----------



## JATownes (Mar 9, 2011)

erocker said:


> Going from 0xAA and 4xAF to 4xAA and 8xAF may actually lower the score. There's only a 196 pixel difference.



I see 8x AA and 4x AF.   But I did notice that the DX11 run was made using V2.1 instead of 2.5


----------



## trickson (Mar 9, 2011)

Krony said:


> I thought ur score was a bit low then i noticed the settings, u need to run it on 1280x1024 with 4xAA and 8x AF, should improve ur score no end.



I can not run it at that res this is the res of my monitor , I am kind stuck at that as that is all I can run this cheep monitor at !


----------



## erocker (Mar 9, 2011)

JATownes said:


> I see 8x AA and 4x AF.



Oops, your're right my bad.


----------



## Krony (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok, i was just pointing it out, i don't make the rules
I would prefer another table for extreme runs on 1920x1080 also with 8xAA and 16xAF


----------



## trickson (Mar 9, 2011)

Krony said:


> Ok, i was just pointing it out, i don't make the rules



Did not mean to offend in any way . Is there some way I change the setting ? I just do not know is all .


----------



## Krony (Mar 9, 2011)

It don't give u the option in the first settings page like this ?


----------



## trickson (Mar 9, 2011)

Krony said:


> It don't give u the option in the first settings page like this ?
> http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/2309/gggggqc.jpg



Ok yes I see it now . Thank You . I will give it a run .


----------



## Krony (Mar 9, 2011)

Dont forget anisotropy x8 and ant-aliasing 4x


----------



## trickson (Mar 9, 2011)

Krony said:


> Dont forget anisotropy x8 and ant-aliasing 4x



WOW you were right Thank you ! 

Sweet score now . what say you ?

Here is DX11 and DX10 run . wow good thing you told me !


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 9, 2011)

Arctucas - 1774 - 70.4 - GTX460/SLi 763/950 - i7 950 @4273 - DX11


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 9, 2011)

Krony said:


> Made a table, u can post this image on the second page, if u have excel i can send u the file or i can just update it after u update and repost it.
> http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/8141/heaven25leaderboard.jpg



*Scores have been updated first of all.....*

Second I appreciate the file.... the issue is on the computer I use to do this I don't have Excel on it. I do have excel on another computer in the house.... but the reason I don't use that one is because the times I am doing this and updating the scores everyone is sleeping in my house. And that computer happens to be right next to my sleeping children.

I also don't have excel on this computer because this computer is my gaming rig I have no use for it on this rig.... 

I appreciate the file.... Why don't you send it to me anyway... and I will see what I can work out with it.

Possibly I will find another work around. But give me a couple of days to find the solution.... Unless someone has one off the top of their heads. I will get a better system posted very soon until then just hang on a couple more days.... right now my life is crazy I am stressing for time to even update  But I will get it done! Thanks again 

You know what I am PM'ing you Korny


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 9, 2011)

trickson said:


> WOW you were right Thank you !
> 
> Sweet score now . what say you ?
> 
> Here is DX11 and DX10 run . wow good thing you told me !




you got the AA and AF the wrong way round - fix it and your score will be better again 

remember 4xAA and 8xAF *NOT* 8xAA and 4xAF


----------



## manufans0607 (Mar 9, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> *Scores have been updated first of all.....*
> 
> Second I appreciate the file.... the issue is on the computer I use to do this I don't have Excel on it. I do have excel on another computer in the house.... but the reason I don't use that one is because the times I am doing this and updating the scores everyone is sleeping in my house. And that computer happens to be right next to my sleeping children.
> 
> ...



Why you not put me on the list, this is my previous post



manufans0607 said:


> *manufans0607 - 1344 - 53.3 - Sparkle GTX570 @732/950 - Q9550 @3.6Ghz - DX11*


----------



## Flibolito (Mar 9, 2011)

Flibolito - 1688 - 67 - EVGA H.C. GTX480 @970/1012 - Core i7 920 @3.7GHz - DX11


----------



## Flibolito (Mar 9, 2011)

Flibolito - 1013 - 40.2 - EVGA GTX275 SC @708/1232 - Q9550 E0 @4GHz - DX10

Back-up rig for DX10 reference


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 9, 2011)

*2Dividedbyzero | 3685 | 146.3 | HD5970+5850 @ 875/1250 | i7 980X @ 4.33GHz | DX11*

DX10 run incoming...

*Cat 11.4 preview driver FTW *









I would recommend installing the 11.4 *OVER* your previous driver to avoid... err... torment. May not happen but it sure as hell did for me.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 9, 2011)

*2Dividedbyzero | 4513 | 179.2 | HD5970+5850 @ 875/1250 | i7 980X @ 4.33GHz | DX10*


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 9, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> *Scores have been updated first of all.....*
> 
> Second I appreciate the file.... the issue is on the computer I use to do this I don't have Excel on it. I do have excel on another computer in the house.... but the reason I don't use that one is because the times I am doing this and updating the scores everyone is sleeping in my house. And that computer happens to be right next to my sleeping children.
> 
> ...



I think you can embed a google spreadsheet onto the page like patty uses for the maxxmem thread. Least I think, I've seen it done on overclockers all the time.

Example http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/807428-official-scythe-gentletyphoon-club.html


----------



## Krony (Mar 9, 2011)

Yea u can use Google Spreadsheet also tho i tried to copy and paste my sheet into this one and it didnt work lol, here is another example of google spreadsheet on evga forums


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 9, 2011)

Krony said:


> Yea u can use Google Spreadsheet also tho i tried to copy and paste my sheet into this one and it didnt work lol, here is another example of google spreadsheet on evga forums



Actually it's funny you mention that..... I started working on one with Google spread sheet last night here is.... a start..... but it looks like you can import a Excel file to that too.... so send yours over and I can edit it through that. But heres a preview of the one I did.







> Why you not put me on the list, this is my previous post



Sorry thanks for the reminder.... That's why I put "I Have to update allot of scores if I forget just let me know" So I appreciate the reminder.... will update ASAP.



> 2Dividedbyzero | 4513 | 179.2 | HD5970+5850 @ 875/1250 | i7 980X @ 4.33GHz | DX10



Had to knock me out of both of them didn't you LOL j/K .... Nice run Man!!! Keep it up!!!

*Scores have been updated as far as I can tell.... If I miss any please let me know *


----------



## Krony (Mar 10, 2011)

Leaderboard


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 10, 2011)

Arctucas - 2779 - 110.3 - GTX460/SLi 763/950 - i7 950 @4273 DX9:







Arctucas - 2235 - 88.7 - GTX460/SLi 763/950 - i7 950 @4273 DX10:







Arctucas - 758 - 30.1 - GTX460/SLi 763/950 - i7 950 @4273 OpenGL:


----------



## Melvis (Mar 11, 2011)

DX9 Run;
Melvis - 2075 - 82.4 - 4870X2@ Stock - Phenom II 965@ Stock

DX10 Run;
Melvis - 1631 - 64.7 - 4870X2@ Stock - Phenom II 965@ Stock


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 11, 2011)

Melvis said:


> DX9 Run;
> Melvis - 2075 - 82.4 - 4870X2@ Stock - Phenom II 965@ Stock
> 
> DX10 Run;
> Melvis - 1631 - 64.7 - 4870X2@ Stock - Phenom II 965@ Stock



Nice runs bud!!!


----------



## Krony (Mar 11, 2011)

Update: Leaderboard
I took out duplicate runs on the same system and left the higher score in.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 11, 2011)

*New Chart is Posted will update as needed or once a day.....Also on Front Page....*


----------



## Krony (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks good, i'll stop updating mine then 
and my name is Krony not Korny btw


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 11, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> *New Chart is Posted will update as needed or once a day.....Also on Front Page....*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=41050&stc=1&d=1299874110



i think you could just put the fastest result in, no need to have myself or yourselft in multiple times for the same test criteria i.e DX11


----------



## Krony (Mar 11, 2011)

Yea thats what i did in my sheet, only time ppl should have more than 1 score in is if they do a single card and an sli run.


----------



## trickson (Mar 11, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> you got the AA and AF the wrong way round - fix it and your score will be better again
> 
> remember 4xAA and 8xAF *NOT* 8xAA and 4xAF



See I never use these settings ever I have no clue on how to set them so I will git it anther run once I get home and get things setup . thank you for the heads up .


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 11, 2011)

trickson said:


> See I never use these settings ever I have no clue on how to set them so I will git it anther run once I get home and get things setup . thank you for the heads up .



look in the screenshot below, when u launch Unigine, you set them in the config options there, above the RUN button






View attachment 41015


----------



## Krony (Mar 12, 2011)

If ur running nvidia u should have the nvidia control panel set on application controlled otherwise u can disable AA and AF without knowing and it effects the score massively.
I have no clue about amd but the same rrules apply.


----------



## Maban (Mar 12, 2011)

Maban - 2485 - 98.7 - GTX 470 SLI 850/950 - Q9550 3.4GHz - DX11


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 13, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> i think you could just put the fastest result in, no need to have myself or yourselft in multiple times for the same test criteria i.e DX11



Yeah I know what your saying But.... I am trying to make it the easiest I can for myself. Also.... this is a nice way for some people to keep an eye on how they are progressing....

BTW... New Score.....
*20mmrain - 2267 - 90.0 - XFX HD6950 1 Gb - 900/1261 - i7 860 - 4.03 Ghz - DX11*



****EDIT***

The More I think about it the more I agree.... Next time I update the Scores I will only include the High scores for each person instead of multiple scores.... otherwise... the list will be a million miles long soon.*

Another new run tonight.....
*20mmrain - 2312 - 91.8 - XFX HD6950 1 Gb - 918/1303 - i7 860 - 4.03 Ghz - DX11*




One step closer to my personal goal of breaking 100 FPS
*20mmrain - 2354 - 93.5 - XFX HD6950 1 GB - 951/1303 - i7 860 - 4.03 Ghz - DX11*




Last one for tonight... I think I am gonna need to up my CPU clocks again as well as push the GPU's too 1000 Mhz to make it. But I am getting close!


----------



## Melvis (Mar 13, 2011)

Going for the lowest score lol

DX9
Melvis - 238 - 9.4 - SLi 8600GT's@ Stock - AMD X2 4600+@ Stock  

I just noticed one of my cards has a higher memory clock


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 13, 2011)

Pretty stressful on my laptop...can't get that resolution tho.

rickss69 - 482 - 19.1 - 460M @ 711/625/1422 - i5 460M @ 2793MHz - DX 11


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 14, 2011)

Seems sandybridge doesn't suffer from the same cpu scaling issues. Going up a 100mhz I gain 4 points, going down 100mhz I lose 4. Then again that may be in the margin of error... anyone else care to test?


----------



## btarunr (Mar 14, 2011)

btarunr - 997 - 39.6 - Sapphire HD 6870 @ 900/4200 - Core i5 750 @ 2.66 GHz - DX11






All stock.


----------



## trickson (Mar 14, 2011)

Did this run at 4.2GHz . and I also redid it with the right settings the way you told me 

Trickson / 1480 / 58.8 / HD5770 crossfire / 960/1375 / Q9650 @ 4.2GHz / DX11

Super sweet !!! 

This is my DX10 run ! 

Trickson / 2177 / 86.4 / HD5770 crossfire / 960/1375 / Q9650 @ 4.2GHz / DX10

WOW is all I can say .


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 14, 2011)

*Scores Updated *


----------



## Frizz (Mar 15, 2011)

Here is my attempt.. MSI Afterburner resets the clocks everytime I try to ramp up the slider on the memory to 1400, I'm guessing my PSU has reached it's limits. 

Randomflip / 2540 / 100.8 / HD6950 2GB crossfire (Unlocked) / 1000/1350 / i5 2500K @ 4.5GHz / DX11


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 15, 2011)

MetalRacer-3540-140.5-2 x 5970's @ 940/1200- i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz-DX 11


----------



## HammerON (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice score Metal


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 16, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Here is my attempt.. MSI Afterburner resets the clocks everytime I try to ramp up the slider on the memory to 1400, I'm guessing my PSU has reached it's limits.
> 
> Randomflip / 2540 / 100.8 / HD6950 2GB crossfire (Unlocked) / 1000/1350 / i5 2500K @ 4.5GHz / DX11
> 
> http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/1281/unigine25.jpg



Man O Man I got some competition!!! I am taking you on bud! Nice score Bravo!!! 



> MetalRacer-3540-140.5-2 x 5970's @ 940/1200- i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz-DX 11
> 
> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1675x832.



Also Very nice score.... Awesome Job.....*Scores have been updated.*


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 19, 2011)

some tweaking:

*2Dividedbyzero | 3750 | 148.9 | HD5970+5850 @ 885/1250 | i7 980X @ 4.33GHz | DX11*









feck didn't save my DX10 run, another time maybe


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 19, 2011)

oh and you need to correct your typo....







it was 129.1, don't believe everything people write on these forums


----------



## HammerON (Mar 19, 2011)

Totally missed that when I posted it

I edited my post to reflect 129.1.


----------



## xvi (Mar 20, 2011)

*xvi | 369 | 14.6 | HD4850 @ 665/993 | Phenom II 550 BE @ 3.8GHz | DX10*
I think I had a bit of stuttering though. Anyways, if this were golf, I'd be winning.

You know, now that I'm looking at the scores, a 4870x2 managed ~2,000 points. If we assume the 4870x2 scaled perfectly and was slowed down to my clock speeds, I should be seeing roughly 723 points here. What gives?

Maths:
1631 / 2 = 815.5 per card
815.5 / 750 = 1.0873 points per clock
1.0873 * 665 = ~723 points






*Edit: *WHAT?! I overclock and my points go down. A 9% overclock results in a 24% lower score? Pic after the spoiler.


Spoiler










*Second edit:* Ran benchmark again with above settings. Got 377. =/


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 20, 2011)

rickss69 - 4281 - 169.9 - 5970/5870 @ 950/1200 - i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz - DX11


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 20, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> rickss69 - 4281 - 169.9 - 5970/5870 @ 950/1200 - i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz - DX11



Great score Rick!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 20, 2011)

MetalRacer said:


> Great score Rick!



You can beat that...


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 20, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> rickss69 - 4281 - 169.9 - 5970/5870 @ 950/1200 - i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz - DX11





MetalRacer said:


> Great score Rick!





rickss69 said:


> You can beat that...



well I certainly did 

not the standard run there rickss, but nice effort,

rig in sig


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 20, 2011)

wow seems my rig wasn't playing properly with that run above, so tried again...


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 21, 2011)

*Just to give you guys a heads up..... I am currently revamping my computer and also starting a promotion at work....so I will be busy for a few more days.... if i don't update right now I will update for sure by the end of the week.... please check back..... but by all means don't stop posting your scores!!!!*


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 22, 2011)

rickss69 - 3715 - 147.5 - 5970/5870 @ 950/1200 - i7 2600K @ 4.0GHz - DX11


----------



## xvi (Mar 22, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> *Just to give you guys a heads up..... I am currently revamping my computer and also starting a promotion at work....*



Congrats!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 22, 2011)

^ I don't think he meant he got a promotion at work...

Extreme Doo Doo + Another bugged run


----------



## Frizz (Mar 22, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> Man O Man I got some competition!!! I am taking you on bud! Nice score Bravo!!!



Haha well not for long, I sold off one of my 6950's too much power for me .


----------



## Funtoss (Mar 22, 2011)

dam? gtx 480 kills gtx 460 sli in heaven benchmark? lol


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 23, 2011)

H82LUZ73 -2393 - 95.0 -Sapphire 6970 2gig Crossfire 950/1450 - AMDPhenomII x4 965 3.8Ghz - DX11


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 23, 2011)

rickss69 - 2483 - 98.6 - ASUS GTX 580 @ 976/1132/1952 - i7 2600K @ 4.5GHz - DX11


----------



## xvi (Mar 24, 2011)

*xvi | 631 | 25.0 | HD4870 @ 750/900 | Phenom II 550 BE @ 3.8GHz | DX10*





*xvi | 640 | 25.4 | HD4870 @ 750/900 and HD4850 @ 665/993 Crossfire | Phenom II 550 BE @ 3.8GHz | DX10*





*Previous 4850 runs:*


Spoiler



xvi | 369 | 14.6 | HD4850 @ 665/993 | Phenom II 550 BE @ 3.8GHz | DX10





Same as above, just another run.





Got 377 on a third run, no screencap.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 28, 2011)

xvi said:


> Congrats!



Thanks.... Yes I did get the promotion at my Work.... So I am happy! Started it last week. It was rough though... allot of learning plus 12 hour days while I was training. So thanks for the congrats!!! 

2. I got my new i7 2600k Water cooled rig up and running (For all intents and purposes) I might mount the Micro Res somewhere else or get a new Res.... but here it is for right now....Sorry about the blurry pic.....*(And yes I was one of the ten lucky people to get the new Maximus Extreme IV while it was in stock at New Egg and no I am not kidding there were only 10 of us!)*




*3. And Finally Scores are updated!!! WTG to RICKSS69 for taking over the ATI DX11 Leader Board!!!* 

*I can't wait to get some new benches with my i7 2600k now  Well keep the scores coming guys I am back.*


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 28, 2011)

*RICKSS69 Dammit!  *


----------



## damric (Mar 28, 2011)

Why such a low resolution? Whatever. I'll give you my score at your low resolution and a score at 1080p. High end cards, and crossfire configurations really need a high resolution to breathe.

Downloading now, then I'll edit my scores into this post.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 28, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> *RICKSS69 Dammit!  *



LMFAO My bad..... I will change it  



> Why such a low resolution? Whatever. I'll give you my score at your low resolution and a score at 1080p. High end cards, and crossfire configurations really need a high resolution to breathe.
> 
> Downloading now, then I'll edit my scores into this post.



Yeah I understand.... but this way too people with lower end cards aren't blown out of the water so bad..... hey it's hurting my two 6950's too!


----------



## Melvis (Mar 28, 2011)

xvi said:


> *xvi | 369 | 14.6 | HD4850 @ 665/993 | Phenom II 550 BE @ 3.8GHz | DX10*
> I think I had a bit of stuttering though. Anyways, if this were golf, I'd be winning.
> 
> You know, now that I'm looking at the scores, a 4870x2 managed ~2,000 points. If we assume the 4870x2 scaled perfectly and was slowed down to my clock speeds, I should be seeing roughly 723 points here. What gives?
> ...



Yea i was just looking at the scores and noticed your score with the 4850 crossfire and was like  they should of scored close to my single 4870X2.

Have you tested with different drivers? it doesn't seem like crossfire was even working when you did that run?

Im going to retest mine soon with older drivers and see what happens.


----------



## damric (Mar 28, 2011)

*damric - 2415 - 95.6 - HD 6850 CF @1000/1200 - Thuban 1090T @4.0GHZ - DX11*





CPU-Z does not support my mobo so I included the Core-temp gadget that shows my 1090T @4GHZ.

Here is a score at 1920x1080 res with AAx4, AFx16, Extreme Tessellation. Top tier and CF/SLI configurations need these higher settings to breathe.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 28, 2011)

*15th Warlock - 2663 - 105.7 - PNY GTX580 SLI @ 833/1666/1050 - Intel 2600K @ 5Ghz- DX 11 *







20mmrain said:


> (And yes I was one of the ten lucky people to get the new Maximus Extreme IV while it was in stock at New Egg and no I am not kidding there were only 10 of us!)]



Nice rig! I was able to get my Maximus IV Extreme on March 9, it was sold out in minutes, mine was the last one sold that day, I had to call Newegg the next day to make sure I would get my board as after placing my order and refreshing the board's page it showed as "Sold Out"! Had to ask twice to the rep if I would get my board shipped. Those boards sell out in minutes! Cheers mate!


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 28, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> *15th Warlock - 2663 - 105.7 - PNY GTX580 SLI @ 833/1666/1050 - Intel 2600K @ 5Ghz- DX 11 *
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110328/Unigine 5Ghz.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



*Updated.....This Morning....*

Yeah I had to call to.... just to make sure they were really there. Shortly after I bought one as well they were out. Although it wasn't as quick as it was for you. But in the past I have had their site glitch out on me. When the 5870's released.... It told me it completed my order...but it really wasn't there. That's why I didn't take any chances either.... and I also called them twice with this motherboard. Just to make sure it didn't glitch out on me again! 

Awsome Board Hey man?!!! Fun as hell to play with. By far one of the better boards I have owned!

*BTW This new Board and CPU is the Shit just reran this benchmark with only a Overclock on the CPU of 4.5 Ghz and a GPU increase of 40Mhz (So up to 840 Mhz) and I am already in the 90 FPS Range. Before I had my GPU clocks up to 950Mhz + and a 4.0 GHZ i7 860 to get 93 FPS.... So man O man I should have no problem breaking my goal of 100 FPS now *


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 28, 2011)

*Apparent great efficiency in AMD GPU's*

Just out of curiousity, i did some quick simple math to calculate the efficiency difference between the highest scoring AMD DX11 set-up, and the lowest scoring AMD DX11 one.



Highest score: rickss69, with a score of 3715, his GPU is a HD5970+5850 @ 950Mhz
Lowest score: Mathragh, with a score of 275, my GPU is a single mobility 5650 @ 750

Now, ricks GPU set-up has a total of 4640 stream processors, whereas mine has 400.

With rickss69's score of 3715, divided by 4640 stream processors, and divided by a clock of 950Mhz, he gets 0,000843 score per streamprocessor per Mhz.

With my score of 275, divided by 400 stream processors, and divided by a clock of 750Mhz, I get a score of 0,000917 per streamprocessor per Mhz.

Now to compare both scores, i divide ricks69's score per streamprocessor per Mhz, by mine, and multiply times a hundred to get a percentage.

(0,000843/0,000917)*100=91,94027 -> ~92% 



Imho thats some serious efficiency trough all that upscaling of the core itself(the difference between the 5650 core, and the 5870 core), the inclusion of crossfire two times(between the 2 GPU's on the 5970, and between the 5970 and the 5850), and the addition of a slightyly different configured core(the 5850 in ricks69's set-up).

I guess things could be a bit off as my memory might run a bit slow compared to the core speed(I overclocked to 750/960, opposed to default clocks of 550/800), but I thought it was worth mentioning nonetheless! Also, my lower CPU clocks could potentially be of some influence, but I guess i'll never find out.

Maybe its interesting to see how all these architectures scale when they get compared to each other purely streamprocessor and clockwise, and include that information in the spreadsheet aswell. Would be awesome to analyze different set-up with eachother that way.

Edit: Also, feel free to point out any errors i've made in case I've gone horribly wrong somewhere


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 28, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> *3. And Finally Scores are updated!!! WTG to RICKSS69 for taking over the ATI DX11 Leader Board!!!*



i'll just stick this up again for you....

wonder why you missed it?





2DividedbyZero said:


> some tweaking:
> 
> *2Dividedbyzero | 3750 | 148.9 | HD5970+5850 @ 885/1250 | i7 980X @ 4.33GHz | DX11*
> 
> ...


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 29, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> i'll just stick this up again for you....
> 
> wonder why you missed it?



Sorry Bout that like I said I have been busy and I did not mean to miss it. With that said... 2DividedbyZero is back on top again


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 29, 2011)

20mmrain - 2466 - 97.9 - XFX HD6950 1GB Xfire - 991/1302 - i7 2600k @ 4.5 Ghz - DX 11 

My New Run.... I don't think I will have a problem hitting over 100 FPS...My Max temps on bot cards (Now Water cooled) didn't even hit 42c. My Vregs on the cards only hit 59c (They are not water cooled) I believe I have allot more head room! Woo Hoo I am happy!!!


----------



## zanat0s (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi all,

can you tell me whether my results are GOOD or there is something wrong with my performance?

Rig 5970 quadfire @ stock clock, i965 @ 4.05 Ghz

what score should i get with the system I have?


----------



## Melvis (Mar 30, 2011)

@zanat0s Well it would be better if you benched your machine the same as everyone else has here in this thread and then we can compare yours to everyone elses and tell you yes its good or bad etc.

Please go back to post 1 and read how to set up the benchmark and do it again and show us your score.


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Mar 30, 2011)

p3gaz_001| 2665 | 105.4 | EVGA GTX580 @ 980/1860/1198 | i7 975 XE @ 4.5GHz | DX9






p3gaz_001 | 2586 | 102.4 | EVGA GTX580 @ 980/1860/1198 | i7 975 XE @ 4.5GHz | DX10







p3gaz_001 | 1978 | 78.5 | EVGA GTX580 @ 980/1860/1198 | i7 975 XE @ 4.5GHz | DX11


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 31, 2011)

*2DividedbyZero | 3767 | 149.6 | HD5970+5850 @ 888/1250 | i7 980X @ 4.4GHz | DX11*

DX10 run incoming..., oh and yeah, I'm bored. system memory tweaked and cpu upped a tad.











*2DividedbyZero | 4559 | 181.0 | HD5970+5850 @ 888/1250 | i7 980X @ 4.4GHz | DX10*


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 31, 2011)

when we gonna see some tri-69xx scores heh?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 31, 2011)

*Direct X 10*






*AlienIsGOD - 948 - 37.6 FPS - 4850 512MB  Xfire 665/1015 - Q9450 2.66ghz - DX 10*

*Open GL run*






*AlienIsGOD - 261 - 10.3 FPS - 4850 512MB Xfire 665/1015 - Q9450 2.66ghz - Open GL

*



My first run @ stock clocks, yes i consider the 4850s clocks stock cause they are flashed to those values.  More runs to come in the coming days


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 31, 2011)

Is it normal for the HD4000's to have such a low min fps ? xvi and I seem to have very low min avgs....


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 1, 2011)

get me on that list plz 20mm


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 2, 2011)

rickss69 - 4364 - 173.2 - 5970/5870 @ 950/1200 - i7 2600K @ 5.0GHz - DX11

rickss69 - 4552 - 180.7 - 5970/5870 @ 950/1200 - i7 2600K @ 5.0GHz - DX10


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 4, 2011)

MetalRacer - 4274 - 169.7 - 2 x 5970's @ 950/1250 - i7 980X @ 4.2GHz - DX11 






MetalRacer - 4997 - 198.4 - 2 x 5970's @ 940/1200 - i7 980X @ 4.2GHz - DX10


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 4, 2011)

Will be updating today.... so no worries.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Apr 4, 2011)

yeah, i'll bite

*2DividedbyZero | 4750 | 188.6 | HD5970+HD5850 @ 1000/1275 | i7 980X @ 4.4GHz | DX11*

and no, no DX10 bench, nearly killed my PC with this


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll ask again, is it normal for the HD4000 to have such a low min fps compared to HD5K and NV's offerings?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 5, 2011)

Best way to know is to compare your score versus another HD4000 score:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2216124&postcount=2
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1720729&postcount=2

I believe those scores you posted (including the low min fps) look about right. You are talking about gpu's from almost three years ago...
Still good cards though, however I imagine they struggle with tessellation.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 5, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I'll ask again, is it normal for the HD4000 to have such a low min fps compared to HD5K and NV's offerings?



Yea i dont get it ether, you should both have higher scores then what you got, shouldnt be that far behind mine for that matter. The only thing i can think of is video memory, when i tested my 8600GT's out i looked at how much memory it was using for both cards and they was maxed out. This might be whats holding them back?

Or what he said ^


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 5, 2011)

Updated Nice scores guys that was exciting to watch the fight for the top spot that is....


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 11, 2011)

rickss69 - 5091 - 202.1 - 5970/5870 @ 950/1200 - i7 2600K @ 4.8GHz - DX11


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Apr 12, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> rickss69 - 4364 - 173.2 - 5970/5870 @ 950/1200 - i7 2600K @ 5.0GHz - DX11





rickss69 said:


> rickss69 - 5091 - 202.1 - 5970/5870 @ 950/1200 - i7 2600K @ 4.8GHz - DX11



lowered your cpu and gained over 700 points 

rly


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Apr 12, 2011)

ohhh 

5970 + 2x 5870


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 12, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> lowered your cpu and gained over 700 points
> 
> rly



Too much cpu frequency kills scores in this benchmark. Check my post's about it in the older threads...there be a "sweet spot" for every cpu.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Apr 12, 2011)

i see you added another card, check my post above yours, and that statement is bs


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 12, 2011)

My cards are on air and really hard to stabilize. Keep knocking the drivers out of some of the gpu's...got lucky on that last run.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 12, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> i see you added another card, check my post above yours, and that statement is bs



So, you think the statement about cpu frequency is BS? If you care to check on the older version threads you will see I gave that info to everyone long ago. Consider it BS if you like and continue doing it your way.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Apr 12, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> So, you think the statement about cpu frequency is BS? If you care to check on the *older version* threads you will see I gave that info to everyone long ago. Consider it BS if you like and continue doing it your way.



applicable to the older version like you say- maybe, but i haven't found it applicable to this version in my testing, so yeah, bs and i will do it my way


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Apr 12, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> rickss69 - 5091 - 202.1 - 5970*+ 2x 5870 quadfire* @ 950/1200 - i7 2600K @ 4.8GHz - DX11



fixed it for ya, didn't want people getting confused


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 12, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> rickss69 - 5091 - 202.1 - 5970/5870 @ 950/1200 - i7 2600K @ 4.8GHz - DX11



Nice going rickss69 (or is it RICKSS69 Dammit) either way great score man.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 12, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> applicable to the older version like you say- maybe, but i haven't found it applicable to this version in my testing, so yeah, bs and i will do it my way




I have run this benchmark at least a thousand times with multiple cpu/gpu combination's in all the versions to arrive at that conclusion. The Heaven benchmark is the only one of the Unigine series to have this quirk as can be seen by my multiple entries in the earlier threads. Had a higher cpu frequency resulted in a better score for Heaven it would be so recorded as it is plain to see I was easily able to run much higher overclocks.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112995

What really appears to be BS here is your lack of sportsmanship in this thread...




2DividedbyZero said:


> fixed it for ya, didn't want people getting confused




Not your place to be attempting any "fixes" here and the only one confused appears to be yourself.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Apr 12, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> What really appears to be BS here is your lack of sportsmanship in this thread...



eh?



rickss69 said:


> Not your place to be attempting any "fixes" here and the only one confused appears to be yourself.



cry me a river won't you


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 12, 2011)

Same run as above with different drivers...

rickss69 - 5121 - 203.3 - 5970/5870 @ 975/1200-950/1200 - i7 2600K @ 4.8GHz - DX11


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 12, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> eh?
> 
> 
> 
> cry me a river won't you




Your problem seems to be too much talk and too little benching...


----------



## Maban (Apr 12, 2011)

Infraction be damned. Fight to the death!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 12, 2011)

^


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Apr 12, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> your problem seems to be too much talk and too little benching...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 12, 2011)

Finally! A proper reply!


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 12, 2011)

Not fighting for the top spot but I'm glad my old E8400 and P5B mobo I've been torturing since 2007 are still holding it 
*
Black Panther | 2113 | 83.9 | HD5970 @ 735/1010 | E8400 @ 4.08GHz | DX11
*


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 13, 2011)

Doing more with less...

rickss69 - 5210 - 206.8 - 5970/5870 @ 975/1200-950/1200 - i7 2600K @ 4.7GHz - DX11


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 13, 2011)

*Nice score guys I am sorry I have not been keeping up.... It will be updated soon. But I have been busy revamping my whole computer. Which now will include*
*Two count them Two GTX 580's.*
*So tomorrow or the next day I will post all the scores up that I have missed the past week or two.*


----------



## Melvis (Apr 14, 2011)

Here is my score using this Ebay special $60 1GB Version HIS 4870, not bad i say compared to the others on here don't ya think? 

Melvis - 908 - 36.0 - HD4870 1GB @ Stock - Phenom II 965 @ Stock - DX10


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 18, 2011)

My new one at stock speeds with CPU overclock though....

*20mmrain - 2987 - 118.6 - EVGA GTX 580 SLI @ 772/1544/2004 - Intel i7 2600K 4.5 Ghz - DX11*

Just a small taste of things to come....





*Updating scores now please let me know if I miss yours sorry for the wait. My life has been busy lately.*


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 18, 2011)

*I thought there was going to be more scores.... I was wrong it was mainly just trash talking. I love it!!! LOL Don't make me put in my 3rd GTX 580 and put you both to shame..... *


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 18, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> My new one at stock speeds with CPU overclock though....
> 
> *20mmrain - 2987 - 118.6 - EVGA GTX 580 SLI @ 772/1544/2004 - Intel i7 2600K 4.5 Ghz - DX11*
> 
> ...



You lucky showoff, GIMME ur GTX 580's


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 18, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> You lucky showoff, GIMME ur GTX 580's



Yeah I love these cards.... best cards I have owned in awhile. They seem very solid.... I have 3 but am pending on selling one. Why someone would ask.... well even I don't need that many. It was really hard not do that though.... I am still having nightmares about it!!! Maybe I should stick it in just to take the record before It goes though  Nah I don't want to risk damaging it.

Here it is though....Just for record keeping sakes...


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 18, 2011)

Lovely system there 20mmrain!

By the way, I made a typo in my benchmarking post and listed the clocks of my gpu as 835/1010 instead of 735/1010! So they now appear wrong in your second post of this thread. When you have the time please correct it to read 735/1010 (it's confirmed by gpu-z reading in my post, which I just amended!) Sorry!


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 18, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Lovely system there 20mmrain!
> 
> By the way, I made a typo in my benchmarking post and listed the clocks of my gpu as 835/1010 instead of 735/1010! So they now appear wrong in your second post of this thread. When you have the time please correct it to read 735/1010 (it's confirmed by gpu-z reading in my post, which I just amended!) Sorry!



Thanks and for the compliment and no problem I will update as soon as possible


----------



## HammerON (Apr 18, 2011)

I noticed that my SLI score is still wrong on the first page of this thread...
Haven't played with this benchie in a while. Might have to fire up the overclocks again


----------



## Zybane@live.com (Apr 21, 2011)

nVidia looks like it could use a little bit of help in this thread.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't have enough of anything to compete with that ZyBane...


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 21, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I noticed that my SLI score is still wrong on the first page of this thread...
> Haven't played with this benchie in a while. Might have to fire up the overclocks again



Sorry bout that I will have too look at that when I take a look tomorrow at any scores needing to be updated tomorrow.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 22, 2011)

I managed to improved my clock/performance ratio so I'd like to change my last bench to this one please. 

*Randomflip - 2501 - 99.3 - MSI Twin Frozr II 6950 2GB Crossfire 940/1375 - i7 2600k @4.5ghz - DX11
*


----------



## Helli (Apr 25, 2011)

So, here my Values with my brandnew GTX590. 



Helli - 2245 - 97.1 - MSI GTX590@650/900 - i7 920@3.8GHz - DX11


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 25, 2011)

entropy13 - 1487 - 59 - Inno3D GTX 570 816/1036 - Core i7 2600 @ 3.9 GHz - DirectX 11


----------



## D007 (May 3, 2011)

D007 - 1074 - 96.4 - Visiontek 5850 985/1150 - Core i7 960 @ 4.4 GHz - DX 11
OK, whew, another one down..


----------



## Melvis (May 20, 2011)

Just did a GPU upgrade  All at stock

Melvis - 2835 - 112.5 - HIS 4870X2 in Crossfire - AMD Phenom II 965 - DX10

Who said these cards wouldnt scale well 

Move over 6950's, i coming through


----------



## claylomax (May 20, 2011)

Melvis said:


> Just did a GPU upgrade  All at stock
> 
> Melvis - 2835 - 112.5 - HIS 4870X2 in Crossfire - AMD Phenom II 965 - DX10
> 
> ...



Way to go Melvis! Finally you got your second 4870x2


----------



## Melvis (May 20, 2011)

claylomax said:


> Way to go Melvis! Finally you got your second 4870x2



Thanks man, yep finally got a second one and so far there working a treat. Heaven Benchmark just worked great for these two cards, double the FPS


----------



## Lionheart (May 20, 2011)

claylomax said:


> Way to go Melvis! Finally you got your second 4870x2



Very nice indeed there bro BUT! HD6950's FTW


----------



## Melvis (May 20, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Very nice indeed there bro BUT! HD6950's FTW



 Man,  yea the 6950'2 would rape me in games id say, but today i win this benchmark


----------



## claylomax (May 20, 2011)

How come I still haven't posted on this thread since I got my second GTX 480? I'll try later in the evening, my room is too warm now and the last thing I need is two overvoltaged GTX 480 dumping yet more heat.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 22, 2011)

puma99dk| - 1642 - 65.2 - EVGA GeForce GTX 570 797/975 - Core i7-860 @ 2.84 GHz - DirectX 11


----------



## Melvis (May 22, 2011)

Try running it in full screen mode, i found running it in windowed mode decreased my performance and score


----------



## puma99dk| (May 22, 2011)

Melvis said:


> Try running it in full screen mode, i found running it in windowed mode decreased my performance and score



maybe i will


----------



## Melvis (May 22, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> maybe i will



Kool , otherwise your score is very good


----------



## puma99dk| (May 22, 2011)

Melvis said:


> Kool , otherwise your score is very good



i just ran it again in FullScreen and i got it alittle better xD and i dunno if PCI-E x16 2.0 @ x8 does anything to my performance but in the start og next month i will order a PCI-E x4 flex-riser card for my audio so i can ran x16 instead ^^;

puma99dk| - 1699 - 67.5 - EVGA GeForce GTX 570 797/975 - Core i7-860 @ 2.84 GHz - DirectX 11


----------



## Melvis (May 22, 2011)

There you go  good stuff.

Now DX10?


----------



## Kast (May 22, 2011)

Kast - 2032-80.7 - 6850 Xfire 925/1125 - i7 2600k 4.4ghz - DX11


----------



## puma99dk| (May 22, 2011)

Melvis said:


> There you go  good stuff.
> 
> Now DX10?



no do that urself no more Heaven today


----------



## Melvis (May 22, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> no do that urself no more Heaven today



lol fair enough, and been there done that  and owned two 6950's in crossfire hehe


----------



## Flibolito (May 23, 2011)

Upgrade for backup rig

GTX 580 EVGA Mild overclock will work on more later.






Flibolito - 1825 - 72.4 - GTX580 902 core/1074 mem - Q9550 @4.0GHz -DX11


----------



## GotNoRice (Jun 8, 2011)

GotNoRice - 3022 - 120.0 - 2x 4870x2 Quad Crossfire 780/900 - Q9650 @ 4.4Ghz - DX10


----------



## Frizz (Jul 18, 2011)

random - 2771 - 110.0 - 2x XFX 6950 2GB 1000/1400 - i7 2600k @4.5ghz - DX11


----------



## brandon02852 (Aug 29, 2011)

Brandon02852 - 2757 - 109.4 - 2x MSi Twin Frozr III R6950 1000/1475 - Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4.11Ghz - DX11


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 26, 2011)

You're running the wrong res and AA. Refer to the first post.


----------



## NCoastTweaker (Dec 26, 2011)

*NCoastTweaker - Phenom II 3819mhz - MSI 790FX-GD70 - G.SKILL @ 804mhz 7-8-7-23 1T*

NCoastTweaker - Heaven Score 2522 - AVG FPS 100.1 - GPU Clock 860 mhz, GPU Mem 1235 mhz - CPU 3818.9 Mhz Mem G.SKILL @ 804mhz 7-8-7-23 1T - DX11


----------



## NCoastTweaker (Feb 7, 2012)

NCoastTweaker - Heaven Score 2596 - AVG FPS 103.1 - GPU Clock 885 mhz, GPU Mem 1375 mhz - CPU 3919Mhz Mem G.SKILL @ 804mhz 7-8-7-23 1T - DX11


----------



## NCoastTweaker (Feb 7, 2012)

NCoastTweaker - Heaven Score 2623 - AVG FPS 104.1 - GPU Clock 900 mhz, GPU Mem 1375 mhz - CPU 3919Mhz Mem G.SKILL @ 804mhz 7-8-7-23 1T - DX11


----------



## NCoastTweaker (Feb 7, 2012)

NCoastTweaker - Heaven Score 3382 - AVG FPS 134.3 - GPU Clock 900 mhz, GPU Mem 1375 mhz - CPU 3919Mhz Mem G.SKILL @ 804mhz 7-8-7-23 1T - DX11


----------



## DOM (Feb 7, 2012)

Going to post so I don't forget to post some runs


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2012)

JrRacinFan - 1678 - 66.6 - 2x EVGA 460 768MB 830/950 -i5 655k @ 3.75Ghz - DX11





JrRacinFan - 2129 - 84.5 - 2x EVGA 460 768MB 830/950 -i5 655k @ 3.75Ghz - DX10





JrRacinFan - 2230 - 88.5 - 2x EVGA 460 768MB 830/950 -i5 655k @ 3.75Ghz - DX9





And yes, so far this is my 24.7 with power savings enabled.


----------



## NCoastTweaker (Feb 7, 2012)

NCoastTweaker said:


> NCoastTweaker - Heaven Score 3382 - AVG FPS 134.3 - GPU Clock 900 mhz, GPU Mem 1375 mhz - CPU 3919Mhz Mem G.SKILL @ 804mhz 7-8-7-23 1T - DX11



Made a typo on my last post.. This bench was using DX9.. (sorry)
and my PC crashed right after capturing the score..


----------



## Lionheart (May 12, 2012)

Lionheart - 2136 - 84.8 - Gigabyte GTX 670 2GB - GPU 980Mhz Turboboost 1059Mhz Memory 1502Mhz - I7 920 @ 3.37Ghz - DX11


----------



## puma99dk| (May 12, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Lionheart - 2136 - 84.8 - Gigabyte GTX 670 2GB - GPU 980Mhz Turboboost 1059Mhz Memory 1502Mhz - I7 920 @ 3.37Ghz - DX11
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120512/Derpy TPU.jpg



congratz with ur GTX 670, Lionheart


----------



## Lionheart (May 12, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> congratz with ur GTX 670, Lionheart



Thanx man I'm loving it so far, down the line I will be going SLI


----------



## puma99dk| (May 12, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Thanx man I'm loving it so far, down the line I will be going SLI



knock urself out, i only do single bcs i don't think i need SLi and i don't wanna waste 4k in danish kroner again 

u could sign up at the TPU's GTX 600 Owners Club! if u want to Lionheart would be nice to see a GTX 670 in there and see how much it will knock


----------



## Melvis (May 13, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Lionheart - 2136 - 84.8 - Gigabyte GTX 670 2GB - GPU 980Mhz Turboboost 1059Mhz Memory 1502Mhz - I7 920 @ 3.37Ghz - DX11
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120512/Derpy TPU.jpg



Now what you get in DX10 vs mine? huh huh huh? lol


----------



## Lionheart (May 13, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Now what you get in DX10 vs mine? huh huh huh? lol



Lionheart - 2433 - 96.6 - Gigabyte GTX 670 2GB - GPU 980Mhz Turboboost 1059Mhz Memory 1502Mhz - I7 920 @ 3.37Ghz - DX10






There you go


----------



## Melvis (May 13, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Lionheart - 2433 - 96.6 - Gigabyte GTX 670 2GB - GPU 980Mhz Turboboost 1059Mhz Memory 1502Mhz - I7 920 @ 3.37Ghz - DX10
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120513/Derpy TPU 2.jpg
> 
> There you go



Thanks  and oh so close you beat me in MIN FPS but that was it, 4870X2 Quadfire FTW


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 13, 2012)

JrRacinFan - 1723 - 68.4 - 2x EVGA 460 768MB 800/1Ghz -i3 2120 3.3Ghz - DX11


----------



## Lionheart (May 14, 2012)

Lionheart - 2296 - 91.1 - Gigabyte GTX 670 2GB - GPU 1100Mhz Turboboost 1179Mhz Memory 1652Mhz - I7 920 @ 3.37Ghz - DX11






Done a Overclock and I think I can get better results if I overclock my CPU @ 4Ghz  since at low resolution shouldn't be too much of a bottleneck


----------



## TRWOV (May 23, 2012)

TRWOV - 1079 - 42.8 - Sapphire Radeon HD6850 1GB 920/1150 - Intel Core i5-2320 @ 3Ghz - DX11


----------



## Frizz (Jun 10, 2012)

Okay, I'm getting insanely high FPS with Lucid MVP on O.O


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 24, 2012)

TRWOV - 1285 - 51.0 - Sapphire Radeon HD6950 2GB 860/1300 - Intel Core i5-2320 @ 3Ghz - DX11


----------



## Norton (Jun 29, 2012)

Norton - 1376 - 54.6 - Radeon HD7850 2GB 1000/1350 - FX-8150@ 3.8Ghz - DX11


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 1, 2012)

Brandonwh64 - 1535 - 60.9 - Radeon HD6950 2GB 800/1250 - I7-2600K @ 4.5Ghz - DX11


----------



## R00kie (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello guys. Haven't seen many HD5870's results so I thought I might add.
So here you go...

gdallsk - 1940 - 77 - Sapphire HD5870 850/1250 MHz -Q6600 3.11 GHz - DX9





gdallsk - 1851 - 73.5 - Sapphire HD5870 850/1250 MHz -Q6600 3.11 GHz - DX10





gdallsk - 1137 - 45.1 - Sapphire HD5870 850/1250 MHz -Q6600 3.11 GHz - DX11





gdallsk - 1084 - 43 - Sapphire HD5870 850/1250 MHz -Q6600 3.11 GHz - OpenGL


----------



## D007 (Jul 26, 2012)

I never got into this?
Was my post wrong somehow? lol. 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141708&page=7

No matter, have to do the 680 now anyway...


----------

